# Double Check my Cables Purchase Please



## grel (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am a bit new to setting up my system, and was hoping to get some help to sanity check that I'm not missing anything. If someone experienced could give it the once over and let me know any "gotchas", it would be appreciated! 

Thanks!

Here is what I have already: 
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V675
- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B981F1U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Speakers: Pioneer SP-FS52, SP-C22, SP-BS22, SW-8MK2
- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NCD2S4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Cables: 3 HDMI cables

Inputs that I have already and intend to use: 
PS4
TV - Panasonic P46C2
Cable Box

What I am planning to buy:
Speaker Wire: 100ft Monoprice 12awg
- http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2789&seq=1&format=2
Sub Cable: 10ft Coax & Splitter
- http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6305&seq=1&format=2 
- http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6261&seq=1&format=2


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What you have chosen will work well for you, in fact a lot of people use 14AWG wire and are happy with it. (But at that price I would be buying the 12 AWG.)
The sub cable is fairly straight forward and, again, that looks like a good choice. 
Enjoy!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I would skip the splitter and just connect the sub cable to the terminal marked LFE on the sub. Splitting the signal can double your subs gain.


----------



## grel (Dec 24, 2014)

Excellent. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, 14 awg is JUST fine. 12 awg is really overkill and no reason to get it....but at the same price, the cost is only a few dollars difference so no reason NOT to get it either..


also, agree with the above. skip the splitter and put it into the LFE input, or either one of the stereo RCA jacks of your choosing. it's really not needed


----------

